# Picture of Author M.W.W. Michael Wilkerson, U.S. Veteran in London, UK



## M.W.W. Michael Wilkerson U.S. Vet (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a pic of me, in London, UK. I loved London, by the way!!


----------

